# Did you split up with your partner during or after IVF?



## DiddleyDo (Jan 22, 2015)

Update: This can be anonymous with names changed!

Hi All,

I’m writing a feature on the realities of IVF for YOU magazine, as we’re campaigning for IVF to become safer and more affordable. I am keen to speak to anyone based in the UK whose relationship ended during or after IVF, due to the strain of going through treatment. It needs to be someone who went on to have a child afterwards. 

For instance:
-      you then got pregnant using a sperm donor or known donor
-      you got pregnant with a new partner
-      you adopted a child
-      you became a step-mum

Please do get in touch if you’ve had any of the experiences above and are happy to help with the feature. I’d need to speak to you over the phone and include a photo of you in the piece. I can read the copy back to you and we can include a mention of a charity, support group, clinic, book or blog etc. Please contact me asap on [email protected] if you’d like to find out more, including your phone number.

Please mention Fertility Road when contacting Emma.

Many thanks! Emma
Freelance writer and editor


----------

